
A simple telephony honeypot received 1.5M robocalls across 11 months - fortran77
https://www.zdnet.com/article/a-simple-telephony-honeypot-received-1-5-million-robocalls-across-11-months/
======
c00ls0sa
Is there a solution here? People have been plagued with robocalls especially
so for the last few years - I personally have never had it this bad since
moving to Los Angeles two years ago, I get at least one if not three a day and
this is way more tiring while job hunting. Any ways around this?

~~~
mycall
Make them illegal?

~~~
jameshilliard
They are already illegal in the US, the problem is they are mostly originating
from foreign countries. Maybe sanctions against the originating countries
equivalent to what the fines would be in the US would make the originating
countries take notice and put a stop to these robocall operations.

